
Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel for developers? - pyeu
What are the good channels for developers on YouTube to learn about e.g., programming techniques or best-practices?
======
jefflombardjr
Can't recommend Fun Fun Function enough - awesome sense of humor and super
informative. If you want to level up, you'll be a better developer watching
one of these every week.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

~~~
Prof3ssorSt3v3
I have my own channel on YouTube for programming videos but I have to give
credit to MPJ for being the excellent inspiration for me to start posting. His
videos are both informative and entertaining.

------
rpeden
I enjoy Bisqwit:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKTehwyGCKF-b2wo0RKwrcg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKTehwyGCKF-b2wo0RKwrcg)

He often focuses on some pretty esoteric topics. In one video, he prototyped a
simple 3d rendered in QBasic. I'm not sure if you pick up best practices from
Bisqwit, but you'll probably learn some interesting programming techniques.

------
sashaikevich
\- DevTips ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyIe-61Y8C4_o-
zZCtO4ETQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyIe-61Y8C4_o-zZCtO4ETQ)) for HTML
and CSS. Some pretty things and a well-documented process (errors and all)

\- CodingTrain
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw))
for JS is good. You know how you sometimes come across a video of a teacher,
and go "man, I wish I had teachers like this when I was in school"? Well, this
guy is like that - really enthusiastic and great to watch.

\- Avelx
([https://www.youtube.com/user/avelx](https://www.youtube.com/user/avelx)) is
another great channel! He explains JS and programming concepts very, very
well.

Then, for some more advanced stuff (frameworks, libraries, etc) there's:

\- LeanWebCode
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHRp19HU7Y2LwfI0Ai6WAGQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHRp19HU7Y2LwfI0Ai6WAGQ))

\- Kirupa Chinnathambi
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCQ3LXtU3IUzMBQBqN69KQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCQ3LXtU3IUzMBQBqN69KQ))

\- Traversy Media
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA))

\- TheNewBoston
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJbPGzawDH1njbqV-D5HqKw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJbPGzawDH1njbqV-D5HqKw))

\- Finally, I want to mention Steve Griffith for some lesser known JS methods
and examples of great code
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTBGXCJHORQjivtgtMsmkAQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTBGXCJHORQjivtgtMsmkAQ))

~~~
Prof3ssorSt3v3
Thanks so much for the mention! \- Steve Griffith

------
rangigo
Fun Fun Function, the most dedicated programming show on youtube and on this
world!
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

------
hivacruz
I like "The Coding Train" a lot. Very entertaining, the guy is fun. It might
look not serious enough for some people but I personally learn a lot of things
watching his videos.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw)

------
nspriego
3blue1brown if you haven't already seen a vid of his yet I'd highly recommend
it.

You wont see any code, but he explains computer science and math concepts
really well.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

------
ivanfon
TheHappieCat. She talks about various computer science topics, usually with a
focus on games. She also occasionally does tutorials for engines/languages.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBsuOBu-
dxj5bx1KMgmar5g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBsuOBu-dxj5bx1KMgmar5g)

------
drizze
Computerphile, lots of their videos stay away from the details of code, but
the concepts they talk about are fascinating.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile)

~~~
aalhour
Seconded. Came here to post Computerphile. What is your favorite video, btw?
Mine is the series on Turing and the Enigma.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzH6n4zXuckodsatCTEux...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzH6n4zXuckodsatCTEuxaygCHizMS0_I)

------
wodenokoto
I generally find the videos from PyCon informative and the presenters are
generally good at presenting.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJhliKNQ8g0qoE_zvL8eVg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJhliKNQ8g0qoE_zvL8eVg)

------
ssemmaprise
I really like the sense of humor and fun that Dan Shiffman has on The Coding
Train:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvjgXvBlbQiydffZU7m1_aw)

------
iwakura
Bisqwit's video focusing on systems and graphics programming are total gems.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit/videos?view=0&flow=grid...](https://www.youtube.com/user/Bisqwit/videos?view=0&flow=grid&sort=p)

Not particularly useful for web developers which is what most programmers are
nowdays, they will still blow your mind though.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw)

------
themango
Traversy Media is an awesome resource for beginners and seasoned developers
alike! Brad curates succinct tutorials all while humbly delivering the content
in a way that makes it feel like you're pair programming with a buddy!

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TechGuyWeb](https://www.youtube.com/user/TechGuyWeb)

------
terminalcommand
If you're interested in Go, JustforFunc is pretty interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_BzFbxG2za3bp5NRRRXJSw)

The author covers some interesting and advanced details of Golang in an
entertaining fashion.

~~~
aczerepinski
Agreed. I especially enjoy the code review episodes.

------
Aryal007
It could depend on which programming language one is using. For eg: I use
python and I love sentdex. But it could be different depending upon your
language of choice.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex](https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex)

------
kingherring
I have a programming channel of my own where I do live programming streams:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/KingHerring](https://www.youtube.com/user/KingHerring)
I haven't seen anyone else do this. Check it out if you're into that sort of
thing; I also plan on doing more tutorials when I have the time.

There's a lot of other good YouTubers I list on the channel's suggested
channels sidebar.

EDIT: cbaggers is great for lisp weenies. He also does streams.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers?app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers?app=desktop)

~~~
Davertron
James Long (jlongster) does this from time to time. I haven't watched any of
his videos yet but I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't be interesting
considering his talks/articles etc.

[https://www.twitch.tv/jlongster](https://www.twitch.tv/jlongster)

------
busymichael
Coding Tech takes programming related talks from all types of conferences and
aggregates them into their one channel. Always interesting and always high
level.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ)

Also, Siraj:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWN3xxRkmTPmbKwht9FuE5A)

Siraj gives you the quick and dirty on how complex problems are solved with
code. Not really tutorials, but more of a "how to" you can use to start your
research.

------
RDaniels34
I like Traversy Media, and The Net Ninja... Both are great with no extra
yapping! Just straight forward coding and great examples!!

------
joshux
Hand made hero [https://handmadehero.org](https://handmadehero.org)

------
mattrick
The Google Chrome Developers channel has great videos on various topics
relating to web development:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw)

------
menor
I enjoy Meth Meth Method a lot, he has a series of videos on making Super
Mario Bros with vanilla JS

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8A0M0eDttdB11MHxX58vXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8A0M0eDttdB11MHxX58vXQ)

------
yingliu4203
Academind is a good place to learn web-related things including HTML+CSS+JS,
Angular, React and Vue

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSJbGtTlrDami-
tDGPUV9-w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSJbGtTlrDami-tDGPUV9-w)

------
JuniorFromMADD
Professor Steve is my js guru! pretty cool explanation for a lot of concepts!
[https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-
Prof3ssorSt3v3](https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-Prof3ssorSt3v3)

------
poolq1984
[https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-
Prof3ssorSt3v3](https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-Prof3ssorSt3v3)

This channel is awesome if your looking to learnt the basics of JS and other
languages.

------
acmello
This is probably one of my favs even though I haven't been keeping up with it
as much as I'd like:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)

------
sethgecko
This guy is awesome, focuses in information theory/cryptography
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem](https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem)

------
dedara
Great coding tutorial by Steve Griffith:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-
Prof3ssorSt3v3](https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-Prof3ssorSt3v3)

------
Lordarminius
Traversy media ++

Coding Tech

Derek Banas videos (for a quick 60 minute introduction to covered topics)

...among others

------
mpowell94
Sentdex is my favorite, learned python and django from him

------
Froyoh
LiveOverflow: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-
kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w)

Does a great job of explaining various software exploits, vulnerabilities, and
other cool stuff

